# "Furry Nation" publication date rapidly approaching!



## JoeStrike (Sep 4, 2017)

_Furry Nation, _my history of the fandom will be published as a Nook/Kindle eBook on September 10, then as a paperback on October 10.

I've been working on this sucker on and off since 2008, give or take a year. Being a "greymuzzle" I was lucky enough to stumble into the fandom in 1988 when someone sent me an invite to a "furry party" at a Philadelphia sci-fi convention. I watched furry fandom grow from a dozen people in a hotel room to 7,000 at a convention & since I'm a pretty good writer decided to tell the story best I could. If you're interested, it has a website with a lot more info: furrynation.com


----------



## lyar (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats! As someone who despises writing, I commend you for finishing an entire book.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm interested in getting a copy. I've been lurking in the background of furry fandom for about 15 years


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 4, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I'm interested in getting a copy. I've been lurking in the background of furry fandom for about 15 years



I'm not sure how much exposure it's going to get in bookstores, but you can order it online via its website.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 4, 2017)

lyar said:


> Congrats! As someone who despises writing, I commend you for finishing an entire book.



It wasn't easy; I was fighting a serious urge to procrastinate, but once my agent found a publisher (and it took quite a while to find the agent) I suddenly had a deadline, which is a _definite _cure for procrastination.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 10, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> _Furry Nation, _my history of the fandom will be published as a Nook/Kindle eBook on September 10, then as a paperback on October 10.
> 
> I've been working on this sucker on and off since 2008, give or take a year. Being a "greymuzzle" I was lucky enough to stumble into the fandom in 1988 when someone sent me an invite to a "furry party" at a Philadelphia sci-fi convention. I watched furry fandom grow from a dozen people in a hotel room to 7,000 at a convention & since I'm a pretty good writer decided to tell the story best I could. If you're interested, it has a website with a lot more info: furrynation.com


Ordered ... will have by Thurs! Looking forward to seeing this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 10, 2017)

As always, advertise in all the specialty groups that it applies to, and get it on Amazon as fast as possible in digital as well.  The more exposure it gets, the more word of mouth works.


----------



## Ginza (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm actually very interested in reading this! Best of luck with it, hope it sells well


----------



## ShadowofBucephalus (Nov 22, 2017)

Saw a review from Kothorix via his Youtube site a few days ago.
Have this book on my 'Wish List' cart and will order next month as a personal Xmas gift.
Thanks for the heads-up about its availability!


----------



## ShadowofBucephalus (Dec 21, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> _Furry Nation, _my history of the fandom will be published as a Nook/Kindle eBook on September 10, then as a paperback on October 10.
> 
> I've been working on this sucker on and off since 2008, give or take a year. Being a "greymuzzle" I was lucky enough to stumble into the fandom in 1988 when someone sent me an invite to a "furry party" at a Philadelphia sci-fi convention. I watched furry fandom grow from a dozen people in a hotel room to 7,000 at a convention & since I'm a pretty good writer decided to tell the story best I could. If you're interested, it has a website with a lot more info: furrynation.com


Just got the book! Early Xmas, yay!
You got me with the first few paragraphs.
Dat talkin' snek, mahn!  's ALL its fault!  Yeah...
Looking forward to reading the rest of it.


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey JoeStrike
Can we signal-boost this a bit, can I write a short paragraph about the book and a cover shot in my furry newsletter? If so I'd be very happy to do it, just need some words and a reasonable cover shot resolution.


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 23, 2017)

ArtyLoop said:


> Hey JoeStrike
> Can we signal-boost this a bit, can I write a short paragraph about the book and a cover shot in my furry newsletter? If so I'd be very happy to do it, just need some words and a reasonable cover shot resolution.



It's fine with me, and I'm sure the publisher wouldn't mind either. The attached cover should work for you, it's directly from their website.



Plz send me the URL when you post the item - thanx much


----------



## ArtyLoop (Dec 24, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> It's fine with me, and I'm sure the publisher wouldn't mind either. The attached cover should work for you, it's directly from their website.View attachment 25583
> 
> Plz send me the URL when you post the item - thanx much


Sure will do. I can also send you the e-mail address we use internally so we can send you a proof to check to make sure you're happy with what we wrote.


----------

